# P&O ferry changes- cheaper sailings ??



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

This from the March Caravan club magazine:

_As part of the general refurbishment of its fleet P&O Ferries have removed both Langhans Resaurant and the Club lounge from its Burgundy vessel on the Dover-Calais service.

This vessel is now to be used for freight only services overnight but, for its daytime services P&O is offering further reductions for caravanners.

These are not "unsocial " times either- for example there are departures from Calais at 9.15 am and 1.45pm ( though these services do not operate every day) _

I don't know if they offer the same for motorhomes but it is usual and how much difference it makes but it might be worth asking.

G


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

I noticed this too.

I agree it's worth asking G, but I won't be holding my breath :wink: 

Sue


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*P&O*

Hi

Cheapest crossing I can see is £31.25 for a 9.00 metre van.

Russell


----------



## Heritage (Jun 29, 2006)

I recently returned from Spain on 'The Pride of Bilbao' I have only recently been using this route in and out of Spain, I was quite impressed with the service and comfort, but after my most recent trip I am not so sure. My letter to P&O explains all and is shown below. Am I being unreasonable in thinking the admendment charges are excessive, what do you think?

Roy.

Dear Sir’s
I refer to my most recent crossing on The Pride of Bilbao as per the booking reference shown above.
I had originally booked to sail on the 09/03/09 but due to unforeseen circumstances, in that my mother had to be admitted to hospital, my sailing was brought forward to 02/03/09. I found this was difficult to change in Spain so I asked my partner if she would do this for me from England. I have to say at this point, that it was extremely frustrating for me not to be able to carry out this amendment on your internet site. A charge of £60 was made for what amounted to a simple action on a computer. 
My mother became seriously ill in hospital, necessitating my immediate return to England, so again, my partner called the P&O number to bring forward my sailing to the 23/02/09. This time a charge of £135 was made. This now made my total paid for the crossing to £456.00 an increase of £195.00 on the original booking. I was further annoyed to find that I had what must have been one of the smallest cabins onboard, I then had to pay a further £25 to upgrade my cabin.
Whilst a small amendment fee would be acceptable, I find it almost incomprehensible that you could levy such high charges, when in reality, I cannot see how making such an amendment should cost anywhere near what I have been charged. Therefore, would you please supply me with a clear & concise breakdown of these charges? 
Maybe this is why changes cannot be made on your site, to levy such high charges, when clearly they can be quite easily be done by a member of your staff sitting at a computer. I intend to place a copy of this letter and your reply on the Motorhomefacts website to see if anyone else has experienced such high charging for amendments. Unless this matter is resolved to my satisfaction I shall refuse to use your service again. 

Your's Faithfully


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

I hope all is now well with your mother - ?

I don't think the amendment charges are at all reasonable under any circumstances. As you say, it is a matter of moments to do this from a computer terminal. Booking staff are already at their terminals so it is not going to necessitate bringing in someone to do this specially. Clearly there were free places on the sailing so no rearrangements were necessary. I can't see any excuses for such high charges.

In your circumstances I think that the adjustments should have been made with no charge at all.

I hope you get a satisfactory reply but fear it will be the usual corporate waffle.

Were you insured ? Will your insurance company cover the payments ?

G


----------

